# Question on vector groups



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.ee-oz.com.au/resources/misc/2061.pdfhttp://www.eng-tips.com/threadarea.cfm


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you going to be in pittsburgh Oct.25 for a code class?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

No, I will do Buffalo and Syracuse


----------

